# Hello!



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL, geline. Well then heres a late welcome, though you were techincally here before me ; )> i love the banner the best.

I do wonder, who are the admins here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

i'll say this for this forum everybody is nice and not a bunch of assholes. i have been in many forums and someone asks a question and then everyone "flames" he/she for it and i think its horrible. its great to read threads and posts that are helpful to the thread starter and if not at least nice.

thanks guys/gals


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

JTingly said:


> LOL, geline. Well then heres a late welcome, though you were techincally here before me ; )> i love the banner the best.
> 
> I do wonder, who are the admins here?


 I'm one of them


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site geline. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Geline! And yeah, I like the banner too. good job admins


----------

